

Open Source Cloud Projects to Watch - socialized
http://open.citrix.com/blog/281-open-source-projects-to-watch.html

======
socialized
Got some comments that RiakCS and OpenStack Swift should be included though I
think both are very mature. That list could have been longer with things like
Ansible and SaltStack too.

